# Dog Tags, was haltet ihr davon ?



## FreezeHit (13. November 2011)

Hi Leute, hab mich gestern Abend hier angemeldet, und mach gleichmal meinen ersten Thread hier ! 

Und zwar hatte mich ein Kumpel neulich auf DogTags aufmerksam gemacht (Beispiel) 
und hatte mir Gedacht, dass es doch eigentlich ein ganz gutes Accessoire wäre, so als Kette oder am Schlüsselbund.
Hab auch ein wenig "gegoogelt" und einige Seiten gefunden die mir diese DogTags anbieten, und jetz wollte ich mal hier in den Raum werfen, was ihr von solchen Accessoires haltet, und was ihr euch prägen lassen würdet wenn ihr eines bestellen würdet.
LG


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2011)

Dogtags(Hundehalsbänder) werden dazu genutzt um tote Soldaten zu identifizieren, so etwas würde ich privat nicht tragen wollen.
Auch als "Erkennungsmarken" bekannt. Mein Vater hat seine auchnoch vom Wehrdienst irgendwo rumliegen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erkennungsmarke


----------



## Tilbie (13. November 2011)

Wie seanbuddha schon sagte, würde ich es mir gut überlegen so etwas als "Accessoire" zu tragen.


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2011)

Wenn du das machst, dann trag 2.
Eine Marke wird genommen, die andere am Körper gelassen, damit man den auch identifizieren kann.
Mit einer Marke wärest du also schon weg vom Fenster


----------



## FreezeHit (13. November 2011)

Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass die von Soldaten getragen werden, aber ich persönlich könnte mir vorstellen sowas als Accessoire zu tragen.
Muss ja jeder selbst wissen was er mag und was nicht, ich meine, was wäre die Welt ohne verschiedene Geschmäcker?


----------



## Diaboltz (13. November 2011)

Die sind schon cool, aber ich würd damit nicht rumlaufen, vll in den 90er.


----------



## Kangrim (13. November 2011)

Der Sänger meiner Lieblingsband trägt sowas, find ich ziemlich cool. Ich selbst würde die allerdings nicht tragen^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RfJ1JSh8fSo[/youtube]


----------



## Konov (13. November 2011)

Kenne das eher als Accessoire von Ex-Knastis oder Ex-Soldaten aus irgendwelchen US Actionfilmen... ^^

Manchmal sieht man das auch bei Hiphoppern und ähnlichen Konsorten. Also prinzipiell, wenns dir gefällt - jo... was andere dann davon halten, naja ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2011)

die müssen dann aber schon vergoldet sein und glitzern!


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

Wie wärs mit sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (13. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit sowas?



Willst du uns jetzt deinen Kram aus deiner Modern Talking Phase verkaufen?


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

Wenn nicht hier - wo sonst?


----------



## zoizz (13. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> die müssen dann aber schon vergoldet sein und glitzern!






Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






TrollJumper schrieb:


> Willst du uns jetzt deinen Kram aus deiner Modern Talking Phase verkaufen?




Ich finds passend: Was fürn Hals, glitzert und der TE fragt fremde Leute, mit welchem Schmuck er sich "individualisieren" möchte.



FreezeHit schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hab mich gestern Abend hier angemeldet, und mach gleichmal meinen ersten Thread hier !
> 
> Und zwar hatte mich ein Kumpel neulich auf DogTags aufmerksam gemacht (Beispiel)
> und hatte mir Gedacht, dass es doch eigentlich ein ganz gutes Accessoire wäre, so als Kette oder am Schlüsselbund.
> ...




Frag doch bitte nicht irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Leute (me2), was dir gefällt oder gerade modisch "in" ist.
Wenn es dir *gefällt*, *kauf*/mach es, oder sei halt zu schüchtern und lass es - aber hol dir bitte nicht von uns eine Absolution zum be-Gangsta


----------



## FreezeHit (13. November 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Frag doch bitte nicht irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Leute (me2), was dir gefällt oder gerade modisch "in" ist.
> Wenn es dir *gefällt*, *kauf*/mach es, oder sei halt zu schüchtern und lass es - aber hol dir bitte nicht von uns eine Absolution zum be-Gangsta



Steht da, dass ich mich beraten lassen möchte ? Wollte nur Meinungen von euch dazu haben wie ihr sie findet und was ihr euch drauf prägen lassen würdet


----------



## Kamsi (13. November 2011)

http://www.elasdoggystation.com/product_info.php?products_id=136


aber nicht später dog taggs mit hunde marken verwechseln beim einkauf ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (13. November 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich finds passend: Was fürn Hals, glitzert und der TE fragt fremde Leute, mit welchem Schmuck er sich "individualisieren" möchte.



Naja, ich finds nur passend wenn man eine Freundin hat die "Nooooooora/Nörchen" heißt.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

FreezeHit schrieb:


> Steht da, dass ich mich beraten lassen möchte ? Wollte nur Meinungen von euch dazu haben wie ihr sie findet und was ihr euch drauf prägen lassen würdet


Ich finde es halt eher lächerlich wenn man den coolen militärischen damit machen will.
Und drauf prägen? "Nr1 in recount!11" vielleicht?


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2011)

Ich finde es sollte Pflicht werden einen Dogtag mit seinem Namen zu tragen.


----------



## EspCap (13. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollte Pflicht werden einen Dogtag mit seinem Namen zu tragen.



Gibt es. Nennt sich "Personalausweis" und wird statt um den Hals im Geldbeutel getragen.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. November 2011)

Im Perso steht nicht deine Blutgruppe .



> Dogtags(Hundehalsbänder) werden dazu genutzt um tote Soldaten zu identifizieren, so etwas würde ich privat nicht tragen wollen.



Naja im "realen" Leben wird ein Perso benutzt um tote Passanten zu identifizieren...
Im Grunde sind Dogtags nichts anderes als eine Art Soldatenperso .



> Wenn du das machst, dann trag 2.
> Eine Marke wird genommen, die andere am Körper gelassen, damit man den auch identifizieren kann.
> Mit einer Marke wärest du also schon weg vom Fenster



Die deutschen Dogtags sind 2 geteilt (zumindest waren sie das "damals").
Die eine Hälfte hat ne lange Kette für den Hals, die andere eine kurze für den Fuss.
Bei den Amis sollte eigentlich eine an der langen Kette und dann eine an einer kurzen Kette die an der langen Kette hängt sein.


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die deutschen Dogtags sind 2 geteilt (zumindest waren sie das "damals").
> Die eine Hälfte hat ne lange Kette für den Hals, die andere eine kurze für den Fuss.
> Bei den Amis sollte eigentlich eine an der langen Kette und dann eine an einer kurzen Kette die an der langen Kette hängt sein.




kA wie es bei den Deutschen war. Ich weiß nur über die Amis bescheid.

Ich würde sie btw tragen, weil sie gut zu mir stehen würden, aaaber mir geht Schmuck aufn Keks.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. November 2011)

deutsche Hundmarken sind hässlich wie die nacht. ein großes oval das einem jedesmal nen schauer über den rücken jagd, wenn man es anlegt.


----------



## vollmi (14. November 2011)

Hm ich wittere Geld.

Wieviel könnte ich für meinen DogTag verlangen? Solange ich nicht wieder in ein Kriesengebiet muss brauch ichs eh nicht mehr und bin ja jetzt eh aus dem Verein draussen.
Ich könnt auch noch etwas Blut und Schlamm draufmachen damit es so richtig Authentisch wird (Hätt ichs gewusst, hätt ichs nie saubergemacht)

Naja Name und AHV Nummer müsste man halt mit einem P-Touch Etikett überkleben.

mfG René


----------



## orkman (14. November 2011)

ich persoenlich find dogtags cool (so wie dieser hier: http://www.amazon.de/FOSSIL-Herren-Kette-Edelstahl-JF84308040/dp/B002SYHGQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321279106&sr=8-1 )... is halt schmuck wie jeder andere auch... nur wirkt es schon ein bissl dumm wenn man das "herz" seiner freundin um den hals hat , nen kreuz und noch son dogtag ... da sieht man nachher aus wie er hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Ey, nichts gegen Mr. T, der DARF DAS!


----------

